# Eight pages of free patterns



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.malabrigoyarn.com/patterns_free.php?p=1


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

What a treasure trove of beautiful patterns! There's something for everyone here. I bookmarked this one!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I found several patterns to add to my "to do" list. Nice cowls, hats and fingerless gloves for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Scrags (Mar 21, 2012)

Great link thank you scrags


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Fab thanks always welcome free atterns


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great site and new to me...thanks!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Thankyou for this link...love malabrigo yarn and the patterns. I'll be busy over the winter months.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great site - thank you!!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thanks for the link.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this site - will look at it later.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

MargoN said:


> http://www.malabrigoyarn.com/patterns_free.php?p=1


thanks for the site. Lots of great patterns here.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you.....for this site and for reminding me to check the web sites of all the yarns I knit with...
julie


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

MargoN said:


> http://www.malabrigoyarn.com/patterns_free.php?p=1


Thank you --Bookmarked for future reference


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

lovely! thanks for posting!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Love the silver bell hat & scarf. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## bu1201 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks soooooo much


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

If you love the pattern, download/copy and paste into Word/print it out. Too many times, patterns are not there when you want them because the site has changed.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Lots of goodies here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Great link!! thanks.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Our LYS is having a Malabrigo Sweater KAL right now and the sweaters in progress feel just fabulous with this yarn!!!
I think it is funny that in Spanish, Malabarigo translates as "Evil/Bad Coat"...


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting! I downloaded a few patterns.


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

So glad there are some patterns that are of use to you all. I was looking for some modern long cuffed mittens or at least some examples to get my brain working to work out some of my own, when I came across these. I was also looking at the malabrigo yarn which is always so nice to use.My 16 year old granddaughter requested some but said they had to be cool to wear. I hope my brain understands the meaning of cool. ha,ha


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Some lovely patterns Thanks


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Bookmarked....Thank you so much


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

What a wonderful link. Thanks. Just printed the market bag. Like the pattern.
DotS


----------

